# Personality change after severe concussion?



## ShaynadhMarzer (Oct 19, 2012)

Hi HF

I have a question to throw out here, in regard to head trauma/concussion due to falling(or in my case being fired across the arena like a ping pong ball).

Has anyone else ever suffered changes in their personality traits or even a complete overhaul on their personality after suffering head trauma?

I recently found out that this actually happened to me about three years ago (a long time, but our healthcare system is so messed up that the paperwork and what not gets horribly side-tracked) and I'd just like to know if there's anyone else on here who's gone through the same thing, or even knows someone who has. I don't know anyone and I'd love to ehm, 'compare notes' as such and see how well you/they coped with it and how much of an impact it had on their lives.

Thanks


----------

